# The Unusual Suspects (Updated 05/27/03)



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

Well here we go it's my first story hour attempt, so be nice! First I'm going to post the backgrounds that the characters provided me and then I'll dive into the meat of things. Hopefully anyone who's out there lurking will enjoy! I'll also post all of the characters in the rogues gallery and link them when I get them posted!

Cast:

Cales Justus (Human)
Melkantur Granitemug (Dwarf)
Sasha (Kobold) 
Grr (Black Bear Cub -actually blonde)
Wingsabbi (Gnome)
Nanita Lostetter (Elf)
Enjoy!

Delgar


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

CALES JUSTUS:

Cales Justus comes from a long line of unknown peasants. He was born somewhere in Urnst, in a small farming village a stones throw from Nyrond. Rumor has it, that on the early morning of his birth, his father Thennis was forced to draw Cales from the womb after his mother Jealitte punched out the original nurse. 

Cales started a meager childhood as most, throwing mud and dung at passing nobles and running very fast when they gave chase. During one pursuit, he not only outran the noble pursuing him, but also humored an aged man making his way on horseback through the village. When the noble surrendered his chase, nearly passing out, the aged man spoke with Cales and asked him if he knew anything about the Gods and their history. Cales was so impressed with the old mans shining armor and magnificent steed, that he puffed up his chest real big, & said "mydadsagodbecausethatswhatmymomscreamsathimlateatnightsoimustbeagodtoo." The old man stared at him trying to decipher what Cales and just said then nearly fell out of his saddle with laughter. Cales thought the old man was laughing at him, so he picked up a big pile of mud and dung and threw it at the man, hitting him right below his neck. Before the old man could react, Cales turned and ran as fast as he could over a hill and out of sight. 

When Cales returned home later that night, his parents were waiting for him in the middle of their one room hovel. Instead of scolding him for being out so late, they told him that he was being sent to school and that he would have a lot of fun. He didn't know what school was, but he liked having fun. He went to bed with a smile on his face and was awakened by his father hours before dawn. After gathering the little of nothing that Cales owned, Thennis escorted him outside where he found his mother flirting with the same aged man on horseback. Cales didn't understand what the old man had to do with having fun, but he was told to get on the horse and he thought that would be fun. He hugged his mother and father and climbed into the saddle. The old man took the reigns of the horse, and began leading them out of the village. Cales, attention completely on the horse, failed to hear both his parents praise the gods.

Fast-forward almost a decade and a half, and Cales will soon be graduating. He is now the oldest student in his graduating class, having been held back several times because he had a habit of defying authority. When the other students were learning to ride horses, he was sweeping the mess hall. When the other students were learning to create fires with their fingers, he was scrubbing the prayer rooms. When the other students were attending social gatherings, he was peeling potatoes. Constantly under some form of punishment, Cales would find himself confiding in the strange custodian more often than the priests. Those priests worried him anyways, with those little dark confession booths, and their long bony fingers. Ysmandemaxales, or Max for short, was much older than Cales, and always had his long black hair in a ponytail, and never seemed to fit his loose clothing, but he became a good friend. He told Cales that there is never just one answer, or one path. Max tried teaching him what he knew about fighting, but it looked more like a drunken dance to Cales. Then he attempted to open Cales eyes and mind to peace, and relaxation by ways of focusing on ones inner strength, instead of muscles. "One mind with, mountains move you shall." Max was often strangely articulating in a broken common. Try and try as he may though, Cales could never remove the belt off the cutests girls breeches. Cales would stare and stare and stare and focus and drool and then get slapped when she saw him leering at her. 

Cales did understand that there is more than one God, and none are truly correct. But he learned despite what the priests attempted to drill into his head, as long as one follows the heart, one shall never get lost. Before he graduates Max has reminded him to find a higher purpose, and search for greater enlightenment. Max instructed Cales, to "…find that who is teacher, but still learns. Seek he who is called I am." Completely lost, and for once in his life worried, Cales approaches his graduation date with much trepidation...


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

MELKANTUR GRANITEMUG:

Originally from the foothills near Pelleur Keep, this dwarf lead a ragged life amongst gnomes; his father had been killed refusing to be taken by human slavers possibly linked to Wastri's racist church.

Not yet far under way in his combat training, as a good dwarf should've been, a strange phenomenon occurred (from a dwarf's perspective). Without a father figure of dwarven stock, Melkantur slowly began to take an interest in the spellcraft of his gnomish neighbors. Physical labor was never hard for the stout dwarf, but he knew he was capable of other tasks.

As the years went on, he picked up some of the concepts flung around so casually by the gnomes, but with one stark difference. Melkantur had no interest in pretty lights or illusions: he knew that if he were ever to wield the Art, his would be far deadlier than dancing lights and ghostly sounds. For the time being, he was content with his dwarven Maul, a hammer that many a gnome appreciated in the small village. It was the only thing he had from his father, except as his mother told him, his cold stare. She refused to tell Melkantur of the origins of the skull-adorned hammer and was always on edge in the weapon's presence, as if it were alive or worse, but she insisted that it would serve him well if the need for such grim deeds ever arose.

The Granitemug clan had always been robust and hardy, and Melkantur was no exception. What was exceptional about the stout and saturnine dwarf, was his aptitude. Few would note this, as he kept to himself, and rarely did a gnome suspect how much Melkantur would learn from their harmless games. Though none would have believed it, and he would hesitate to label himself as such, Melkantur had become, in all reality, an arcane protégé.

As time passed on, Melkantur grew restless both with the gnomes playful insouciance and with himself, a fatherless, clanless dwarf, performing remedial chores for his upkeep. One day, a caravan came past the foothills, with some rare commerce for the Pelleur Keep, and Melkantur struck up a conversation with the travelers and was eventually allowed to tag along as an extra guard, all having been impressed by his hammer and the biting gaze in his eye. Though mislabeled a mere warrior at his journey's outset, Melkantur would soon have his eyes opened wide to Nyrond's eldritch wonders.

He has a peculiar pet, a stout black toad named Rigdar, who bolsters Melkantur's resolve.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

SASHA:

The only daughter of the famous Kobold adventurer Sorceror Meepo, Shasha was raised in the Dwarven stronghold of Krundakhar, surrounded by dwarves, humans, half-orcs, gnomes, and most other "good" races of Oerth. Being the child of an adventurer, she was often left alone to find her own amusement among the caves and tunnels of the ancient fortress. One day, while exploring some of the ante-chambers near the entrance, Sasha came across a lost black bear cub. Intuitively, she knew the animal was an orphan looking for a mama, or some reasonable substitute. The two children quickly became friends and Sasha spent the next couple of years raising and playing with the bear the same as a human child would a dog. Sasha named the cub Grrr, as that seemed to be the noise he made most when she was teaching him various tricks. 

On Sasha's fourteenth birthday, Meepo and his Half-Orc companion Grot came back from an adventure with a new animal. It was a white dragon about the size of a dog. Again, Sasha seemed to have an intuitive connection with the creature, and her and Grrr (mostly her) set to the task of taming the newest arrival. After inflicting many scrapes, bruises, and extensive cases of frostbite, the little dragon eventually came to accept Sasha and Grrr as companions and the three became friends. To this day, Sasha is convinced Kitty (named that because the only sound the dragon seemed to respond to was kitty-kitty-kitty-kitty) was overcome by a connection with the young kobold derived from their common ancestry. The general consensus of everyone else, including Meepo, was that Kitty was won over by the steady supply of food Sasha fed him. For the young Kobold, life in the dwarven hold had gone from boring and dull to one filled with fun and adventure. Combining Sasha's imagination with Grrr's size and Kitty's natural abilities, the three companions were soon encouraged by everyone to play outside. As time passed, they explored the forest around the mountains, and Sasha found herself most comfortable in the wild, away from the hussle and bussle of the forge. 

One day, while trying to teach Kitty to fetch - a task that generally involved Sasha throwing and bringing back the stick while Kitty watched - a Gnome clad in a leather tunic and pants, entered the clearing. Sasha immediately froze. Normally, between her keen senses and Grrr and Kitty's natural abilities, they were able to avoid any travellers in the forest. All her life she had been warned about people and their perceptions, and that she had been cautioned about approaching anyone she saw outside of the forge. For some reason, this person was able to sneak up on the group, though he didn't appear to be sneaking. Odder yet, Grrr didn't growl or seem to be alarmed, and Kitty just flattenned his neck and hissed, the same greeting he generally gave antime he didn't feel threatenned. Noticing the look of panic on the kobolds face, the Gnome held out his hands and said "Don't be alarmed, child. I have been watching you and your friends and I have come to give you an offer." 

Suspicious, Sasha stepped between Kitty and Grrr, and responded, "I bet you've come with an offer. You probably have more of your clansmen in the trees as we speak. I'm warning you, you better back off, or I'll call out and you'll have the entire Kundrakhar contingent to deal with." It was a hollow threat for a variety of reasons, not the least of which was no one was close enough to the openning to hear her scream, and Sasha had a hard time sounding the least bit confident. 

"I assure you, I come alone." the Gnome chuckled at the young girls bravado. "You are special for your kind. Most Kobolds I have encoutered have been no offense intended, tricky and nasty, little creatures. Yet, hear you are in the company of a bear, trying to teach a dragon to fetch." The Gnome chuckled again, as if at a private joke. "If I hadn't seen you and your group in these woods before, I would be worried that you were up to no good. As it is, however, I have been watching you and I would like to teach you some of what I know about nature and the way of world." 

For the rest of that day and many days to come, Sasha and the Gnome would meet in the clearing and he would lecturer the your girl on Nature, Good, Evil, Creatures, and the balance of the universe. Sasha was very suspicious at first and most of their meetings took place with the delegates sitting on opposite sides of the clearing while Grrr and Kitty sun themselves in the middle. Eventually, though, familiarity led to trust, and the Gnome started to teach Sasha how to tap into the energies of the earth to cast spells. The young Kobold felt a purpose for the first time, and she started to think of life beyond the confines of her Dwarven home. 

One winter day when the friends were playing inside in Kitty's room, Sasha noticed a large brassy shape in a block of ice against the wall. While Kitty and Grrr wrestled around she dragged the block of ice away from the wall and took the frozen treasure back to her room. Kitty noticed the girl taking part of his horde and was about to let fly with a blast of ice, when Grrr swatted the dragon from behind, causing Kitty to spin and spray his ice along the wall instead of at his intended target. Kitty might have pursued Sasha, but, at that moment, a playful Grrr wanting to wrestle preoccupied him. Besides, Kitty could always steal it again some other time. 

Back in her room, Sasha melted the ice off of the treasure and saw that the brassy block was actually an elaborate helm in the shape of a jackal’s head. Black and gold relief work covered the surface to make the artifact look like something out of an ancient tomb. Sasha put the helm on, and was immediately impressed with the fact that it made her half again as tall, after all, being three feet high, she needed all the help she could get, especially around all those tall dwarfs. Reverently, she took off the helm and put it aside, declaring from now on it would be her new hat. 

The next day, Sasha and Grrr were playing once again in Kitty's room, when Sasha started thinking how great it would be to go to the far away forests the Gnome told her about. She was envisioning the old forest, when Grrr slid into her from behind sending the two of them sprawling across the floor, that is if they ever hit the floor. As soon as Grrr hit her, lush grass and tall ancient trees instantly replaced the icey walls and floors of Kitty’s room. Unfortunately, Sasha and Grrr didn't have time to admire their new surroundings, because the momentum of the bear sliding into the Kobold had sent the pair down a steep bank into a shallow river. After untangling herself from her furry counterpart, Sasha looked around and thought how remarkably like the Gnome's forest this area was. She also noticed the helm laying half in the stream. Picking it up she saw that the nose of the jackal had been bent in the fall. Instead of looking like a regal ancient headdress, the drooping nose made it look like something out of childs story. Oh well, she shrugged as she placed it on her head, the helm was still as tall as ever, and that was what really mattered. 

"Way to go, Grrr. Now what are we going to do?" Sasha looked at the black bear that was looking around and sniffing the air. "I'm pretty sure we aren't at home anymore." She sat and thought a moment. "You know, this might just be the opportunity we were looking for. Here we are, on the other side of the world, with no one around and nothing to do ... I say, let's do some exploring." With a grin and a clap on Grrr's back, Sasha stood up and started up the hill, apparently on the way to some grand adventure, her final thought being that wouldn't it be great if Kitty was here.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

WINGSABBI (SHADOWFROLIC):

Wingsabbi of the Daergel clan was a difficult birth. The Cleric had to intercede in the birth, a rare occurrence indeed, violating the private childbirth ceremony. Wingsabbi's mother dealt with the situation with fine Gnomish humor and decided that his birth pet would be the Hedgehog. Perhaps this was a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy, as hedgehogs aren't as social as other burrowing animals, Wingsabbi quickly picked up the hedgehog language, and took months longer than others his age to switch to speaking gnomish. That isn't to say that he wasn’t doted upon by his parents, for he was. In fact, much of this doting resulted in the freedom he had as a child. For Wingsabbi had a strong family bond. Nor was he lacking in the feeling of community. What he was was simply a bit apart. 

His parents let him run around free earlier than the others his age. This meant that he was familiar with the outdoors when the others started wandering. Wingsabbi took the leadership role and guided the others around, showing them what was safe and what was poisonous. The loss of life was less that year. It was this guiding that led his parents and the rest of the village to call him The Little Ranger. Whether he grew into that name or that name was a prophecy, only Ehlonna would know. But indeed the two became one. Along with the time spent playing with his friends, he spent nearly as much wandering on his own around the nearby countryside. Though he was never really alone, as he had his animal friends to play with. 

It was during his school years that he got his nickname of Shadowfrolic. He specialized in pranks based on shadows. Shadows to scare people. Shadows showing couples in compromising positions. Mocking shadows behind someone giving a talk in class. When he turned his attentions towards a young gnome female, Glinttresses, he turned his shadows to the task. After many pranks involving her shadow acting out the passions he wanted her to feel, her body followed suit. Together, their pranks soared to new heights, as Glinttresses was a budding Illusionist. Between his animals and mundane ability with shadows and her magic and illusions, their friends and families were always bewildered about what was real and what wasn't, but in either case, everyone was laughing heartily. Soon after graduation, they got married, to the relief of the village who was hoping some of their energies would go towards children. And that occurred, as they were graced with a baby girl, Scintilla. Life was good. 

But it didn't last. Shadowfrolic was on patrol one evening, and saw the shadows of some ogres approaching the village. Maybe it was his happiness or his complacency, but when he thought it was a prank, he decided to prank the pranksters instead of just checking it out. The ogres attacked the village and without his warning, it was more successful than it should have been. 

What hit Shadowfrolic hard was that the creatures of the wild didn't warn him. As he wept and prayed, Ehlonna came to him in a vision stating that it was his personal arrogance that overcame his duty. He thought he could outprank the pranksters, and not about what his duty was. He had always been a bit apart, felt he was not above others, but to the side of them, where some rules just didn't apply. That shouldn't have interfered with his sense of duty and protection. Ehlonna set him a penance of leaving the community and his family, to aid and succor others throughout the world, until he's learned humility and can raise his head in honor again. Only by sacrificing his personal ties temporarily, can he be worthy of them for eternity. 

That is the story he told the elders when they berated his actions. That is the story he told his wife when she was consoling her sister who lost a husband in the attack. That is the story he told his daughter who was asking where some of her friends were. And with those words on his lips, a pack on his back, he walked out of the village.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

Nanita Lostetter

The daughter of an elven nobleman, she is a rather... 
bloody.... bard. Her motto is, "Stab First, Sing Later!" She almost 
murdered the man her father bethroted her to, when upon meeting her, he claimed that he thought bards were usually a bit more attractive. He lived, but he'd never play the piano again, and he'd have to take a liking to processed foods. She is now out in the world at large, and enjoying life immensely - she has made friends with a number of half-orcs and paladins that share her outlook on life. Nanita has found that her destructive energies are actually Appreciated by communities when she calls herself an adventurer, so she took up the proverbial mercurial greatsword. Or perhaps in her case, not quite so proverbial.


----------



## seasong (Apr 25, 2003)

Looking forward to it! I'm subscribing now .


----------



## Caliber (Apr 25, 2003)

Sounds cool. Looking forward to some more. I have to say your players have some of the most interesting backgrounds I've seen in a while ...

Any chance of seeing some of the mechanics, like classes and levels? I always enjoy getting a chance at "looking under the hood" of story hours I enjoy.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

I too was impressed with my players creativity. I will definately be posting game mechanicy stuff in the rogues gallery here: Character Sheets, Game Mechanics, etc. 

I don't have any of the characters here at work or I would be posting them right now! I'll try and get to it this evening and hopefully sometime this weekend.

Thanks for the kind words I hope I don't disappoint!

Delgar


----------



## Delgar (Apr 26, 2003)

Just letting you know I've updated the rogues gallery with a stat block for almost all of the characters. You can see them all here Characters 

Delgar


----------



## Delgar (Apr 28, 2003)

*The Drawing of Three*

It was a fine spring day with summer creeping up slowly around the corner. The sun was shining brightly in the sky and birds chirped merrily in the background. Cales was returning home for the first time in 15 years. He wondered how much his parents would have changed, he wondered if they would recognize him, most of all he wondered if they'd be proud or him. 

He had finally completed his training at the Temple, not at the top of his class, not even somewhere in the middle, but he definitely came a long way from throwing mud and dung at passing nobles. Just the thought of his childhood brought a smile to his face. 'I wonder why they never came to visit,' he thought to himself, 'Everyone else's parents seemed to show up from time to time, but never mine. I guess they were just too busy keeping afloat, I bet that's it.' He smiled absently to himself and began whistling a traveling tune. 'Soon I will be back in Mudcake and back with my family, but what will I do after that? How will I make my mark on the world?' He pondered these issues as he continued walking down the path.

***

"Arrgh, what I wouldn't give for some fine dwarven ale!" Melkantur muttered absently to himself as he continued down the path. He took a swig from his wineskin and spit it out on the ground. "Bah what these humans call ale is nothing more than swill. I need some strong drink to quench my thirst, something with some kick." 

"I should never have left the village. All this traveling has done nothing but cost me more than I can afford. What have I gained, what have I gained? Damnit I should never have listened to you Rigdar, I should never have gone on this confounded quest" Melkantur ranted as he looked down at the black toad riding in his pocket.

"Ribbit" the toad croaked back up at him.

"I know I had WAY too many spirits that night, but you really should have known better than to talk to me when I was in that condition!"

"Ribbit" the toad looked up at him innocently.

"Arrgh, stop mocking me!"

Melkantur and Rigdar continued bantering back and forth as they traveled down the path to their unknown destination.

***

"I know Grrr, but we really need supplies and maybe some information" Sasha tried to convince her blonde bear companion. "We've been traveling for days and I'm not really sure where we are."

Grrr continued to pull on Sasha's cloak trying to get her to come back in the direction they came, while Sasha tried to wriggle out of Grrr's grip. They struggled for a few moments until finally Sasha undid her cloak and the two of them both tumbled to the ground.

"Look Grrr there is a farmhouse just over this ridge, that means we're probably close to a village. I just want to find some villagers, ask a few questions and maybe pick up a few supplies," Sasha pleaded as she stood up and dusted herself off.

Grrr sat up and whimpered softly.

"I know that not everyone is going to react kindly to us Grrr, but if we want to find our way home, then we have to start somewhere. We're not going to be able to avoid people forever."

Grr scratched his ear, completely unconvinced.

"Besides maybe they have some of that honey that you love so much?" Sasha stated innocently as she picked up her cloak and wrapped it around herself and began walking towards the farmhouse.

Grrr's stomach growled as he stood up and stretched out his back legs. Sasha looked back at Grrr with small pleading eyes, and Grrr shook his head and padded after her.

"You'll see Grrr, You'll see." Sasha said as they sauntered across the farmer's field.

***


----------



## Delgar (May 2, 2003)

*The Drawing of Three cont'*

_“Be careful Ghared I sense that powerful forces are trying to oppose you. You must leave at once, you will find no answers here only trouble.” The woman placed a hand on his head, and several visions flashed in his mind. “You will find others on your way that can help you, now go quickly before they find you!”_ 

***

Ghared took a sip of his drink, trying to wipe the thoughts from his mind. He fumbled absently with the silver medallion that hung around his neck, tracing the two hands bound together, with his fingers. ‘Why have you involved me in this,’ he thought to himself. ‘Illmater what is your will?’ He then noticed that the barkeeper, a tall lanky fellow, was staring at him intently, smiling at him with a toothless grin. Ghared raised his mug, slid a few silvers to the side of the table and nodded appreciatively.

Ghared quickly scanned the room, another small town filled with farmers.  ‘Ah, it’s hopeless,’ Ghared thought to himself, ‘Where am I going to find help among peasant rabble?’

Just at that moment the door to the inn opened and in walked a black robed dwarf with ashen skin, carrying a wicked looking maul with a skull etched on it’s head.

Ghared nearly choked on his drink, “forgive me for doubting your will Illmater,” he mumbled silently.  All eyes in the tavern had tuned to the dwarf and a silence fell over the crowd.

Melkantur stood in the doorway eyeing up the inhabitants of the tavern warily, for a brief moment it seemed that time itself had stopped for not a soul made a sound. Melkantur raised his hand towards the bar and spoke gruffly, “Barkeep I’ll have two of your finest ales and a bowl of whatever that slop is by the fire.” 

Time resumed, and the rest of the patrons seemed to go back to minding their own business. The barkeep smiled his toothless grin to the dwarf and quickly went to work.

“Well Rigdar,” Melkantur mumbled to his companion, “Welcome to Mudcake!”

***

	Cales knew that something was wrong before he’d even approached his home. He had sensed it in the back of his mind on the last leg of his journey home, but the full realization hadn’t come to him until he started walking up the path to his house. The property was wild and overgrown with weeds, it was like nobody had lived here in years. The farmhouse itself was in shambles and the barn was empty.

'Where could they have gone?’ Cales thought to himself.  ‘Why didn’t they tell me, where they were going? I guess I’ll have to head into town and ask around.’

Secretly, in the small recesses of the back of his mind he knew that his parents had abandoned him, that they had never wanted him. But it didn’t make sense it didn’t make any sense at all and he needed to know the truth.

***

“Well Grrr, so far we haven’t been very successful, have we?” Sasha asked her bear companion. “First two people ran screaming away from us and then, I’m sure that there was someone there at that farmhouse just a ways back. Are we really that scary Grrr?”

Grrr just stared at her blankly with his tongue lolling in an out of his mouth.

“Oh well, maybe we’ll get more help in town. We’re almost there now, no point turning back.” Sasha stated confidently pointing up the road where there appeared to be several buildings. She shifted the helm, shaped like a jackal’s head, and started walking towards the town with an air of confidence. “Come on Grr,” she called back.

Grrr stood on the road a moment staring after the small figure walking away from him. He slowly shook his head back and forth and then trodded up behind Sasha.


----------



## Delgar (May 22, 2003)

_As she placed a hand on his head, images began flooding through his mind. The first was a dwarf dressed all in black carrying a maul with a skull etched on its head. The second was a man who looked more like a boy, whose piercing gaze belied his humble demeanor. The third was of a happy go lucky kobold, wearing a bent jackals head helm, tumbling in a field with a blonde, bear. The fourth was a male gnome standing in a forest staring intently at the shadows of the trees. The fifth and final vision was that of a towering elven female cleaving foes with a huge decorative sword._

***

Ghared just stared at the dwarf who had just entered the tavern, in complete disbelief. However, quickly regaining his composure, he called out “Master Dwarf, would you please be so kind as to join me in a drink.” He was unsure of how he would broach the subject, but he knew he must take advantage of the situation immediately. “It has been a long time since I’ve heard a good dwarven tale!”

“As you wish father,” answered Melkantur. “Although I’m not sure that you’ll find any of my tales impressive.” He grinned at the priest as he approached the table and continued, “however, I would definitely enjoy some different company.” He felt a small kick at his neck as he sat down by the priest. 

The bartender dropped off a couple of mugs of ale, and Melkantur went right to work at on one of them, while Ghared just stared at him in awe.

“So father,” Melkantur muttered as he wiped foam from his beard, “what brings you to this little town?” He took another swig from his mug and looked intently at the priest.

“You wouldn’t believe me if I told you,” Ghared said. He took a big swig from his mug and just then the door to the tavern opened and he spit the beer all over the dwarf.

“Father!” Exclaimed the dwarf, as he wiped his face with a rag. “I know the beer isn’t great here but that is not reason to waste good beer!”

Standing in the doorway was a small draconian like creature, wearing a helm in the shape of a jackal’s head and peaking out from behind her was a golden bear. Another hush fell over the bar, and several of the patrons looked around nervously, but this was Thesk it was a land that had seen it’s fair share of strange things.

Sasha surveyed the crowd, and noticed the dwarf moping beer off of his face and smiled. “Master Dwarf, Master Dwarf!” she exclaimed excitedly. “Perhaps you can help me, I’m looking for the great dwarven stronghold Khundrakar, perhaps you can tell me the way home?”

At that the crowd relaxed and went back about their business.


----------



## Delgar (May 27, 2003)

*The Drawing of Three cont'*

Sasha hoped up onto a chair and looked at the dwarf expectantly and Grrr curled up at the base of her chair sniffing constantly taking in all of the new scents.

“No little one, I am sorry I have never heard of this Khundrakar.” Melkantur said to her as he continued to wipe beer off of his face. “However, perhaps Father… What did you say your name was again Father?”

“Ahh, how rude of me not to introduce myself,” Ghared said as he tried to regain his composure, “my name is Ghared, faithful servant of Illmater.” He held out his hand to the dwarf and the kobold in turn. In turn both shook his hand and introduced themselves.

“Melkantur Granitemug at your service” Melkantur said as he bowed his head.

“Ribbit!” stated Rigar adamantly. 

“Oh, yes, lest I forget my faithful companion Rigdar.” Melkantur nodded towards the toad sticking out of his pocket. “Blasted toad always has to get the last word in.”

“Ribbit!” 

Grrr eyed the little toad suspiciously for a moment and then Sasha spoke up. “Sasha” stated the little kobold, “and this here is my bestest friend in the whole world Grrr.” Grrr purred at the mention of his name and rubbed his head up against Sasha’s leg. She smiled down at Grrr and proceeded to scratch behind his ear.

“As I was saying perhaps Father Ghared has heard of the great dwarven stronghold Khundrakar? Have you father?” Melkantur asked bluntly. 

“No, I am sorry I have never heard of this dwarven fortress but my knowledge of such things is sorely lacking.” Ghared said begrudgingly. “However, I am very curious as to what brings you and your friend here to Mudcake?”

“Yes, why do you have such an interest in this place, little one?” Melkantur asked curiously. “Most of my knowledge and understanding of Kobolds is unpleasant.”

Sasha seemed to disregard the dwarfs last statement and tells them her entire tale barely stopping to take breaths in between. “So you see,” Sasha says finally, “I’m not sure how I got here, or where here actually is, but I know that my father must miss me and I’m sure that Kitty really misses me and I really should be getting back home. The entire time that Sasha was speaking, Grrr worked on an itch behind his ear feverishly.

“Ribbit” Rigdar proclaimed from one of Melkantur’s pockets.

“Yes indeed Rigdar that is a sad tale indeed,” Melkantur nodded sympathetically. “I really wish I could be of more help. I would also love to see your home, it sounds very much like a place I’ve always dreamed I could live.”

“Ribbit!”

“A sad tale indeed,” stated Ghared compassionately. “What about you Melkantur, what brings you here?”

‘It must be fate’ Ghared thought to himself, ‘fate brought them here.’

Melkantur related his tale and Rigdar chimed in occasionally to correct him. “You see Father, I’m very interested in expanding my knowledge of all things both living and dead, but what interests me most is this heirloom I have inherited. It is the only thing I have left of my father. I hope someday I can find it’s past and hopefully tell me more about my own.”

“Well I can make no promises,” offered Ghared eagerly. Ghared eyed the two nervously. “However, I am heading off to see a friend of mine in Reme and it is possible that he might be able to help you out. Also I would welcome…”

He was completely interrupted when the door to the tavern opened up once again and a man with sorrow filled eyes walked in. ‘Those eyes,’ Ghared thought to himself ‘those eyes, I recognize those eyes,’ and then he fainted.


----------



## Delgar (May 28, 2003)

Is this thing on? 

It's like standing up in front of a crowd and complete silence!

Ah well, I'll have more this week.

Delgar


----------



## Melkantur (May 30, 2003)

*if only they knew*

I know a Paladin who reads it 'religiously' named Cales 

and Rigdar has been very appreciative of his mention.

when you catch up with the Lannan Halfling saga, I'm sure your reader-base will become riveted


----------



## Caliber (May 31, 2003)

I'm reading, I'm reading!

Its a great story, sorry I haven't posted more. I'll try to put something a little more constructive up tomorrow. 

But don't you worry that your words are simply falling into the void.


----------



## Salad Shooter (Jun 1, 2003)

Sounding good to me! I've got this thing book marked and'll check back occasionally, wish I could find players down here who gave a hoot...


----------



## Delgar (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow, I have fans! 

Now I'm actually going to have to start working my butt off to catch up. I'm slowly falling further and further behind.

I'm not sure what the secret is with the players. I've been slowly trying to cull the living greyhawk mentality out of them and each session seems to get better. I've also definately taken some creative liberty with this first part of the story, but I definately wanted to set an interesting scene.

So please post comments, critiques, ask questions. I'll update the rogues gallery with their characters as we progress.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy!

Delgar


----------



## cjhalo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Im enthralled!*

Great job!

I just have a question.  Why does it seem that Cales is so picked on.  O, you haven't gotten that far yet have you? 
Sounds great!
You fill in the pieces perfectly.  You've got me coming back just to re-read the past posts.  Looking forward to more.
_C


----------

